# 8 month old Eating Problems



## VLH (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi there,

We have an 8 month old golden and in the last few weeks hasn't been eating the way he used too. He has lots of energy for runs, walks and playing in the house but doen't want to eat his food. Drinks plenty of water but when we go to feed him he turns his nose up. If we mix in cooked egg he devours it. He does want our humane food but could care less about his. 

Anyone had this problem? 

V


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

My grandmother german sheperd does this, but my golden has NEVER had this problem. To me it seem's like maybe he has had to much human food and like's it better now so he want's to only eat that. I would just give him a bowl of his own food, nothing added, and even if he doesn't eat it right off he will eat it when he reliezes that he's hungary and he's not gettign any humane food.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to GRF. There are some that would suggest putting the food down for five minutes and then picking it up. Your pup will not starve himself. I would suggest finding a different food for your pup. I'm not a fan of having to dress up your pups food with treats.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey is going through this as well. It's my fault. Like you, I would put an egg with her food or a teaspoon of bacon drippings. Bailey has grown to like it and now is a picky eater. I'm not doing the special food anymore and getting her back to the normal boring dry dog food.lol She refused dinner last night, so I will try again this morning. I'm sure they will eat when they are hungry.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My eight month old eating habits have changed as well so maybe it's an age thing. Some days he eats all his food, other days he doesn't eat much at all. In my head, I figure it's like my 8 year old - sometimes I don't know where he puts it and other days he doesn't eat much. Maybe it's a growing up thing?


----------



## chocoapple (Nov 18, 2012)

*8 month old GR not eating*

My 8 month old puppy has stopped eating but drinks water n looks a bit tired. he isn't barking for 2 days now.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

chocoapple said:


> My 8 month old puppy has stopped eating but drinks water n looks a bit tired. he isn't barking for 2 days now.


you might want to start your own thread as this one is 3 years old you will get more responses that way


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

Riley turns 8 months tomorrow and he is also not eating as well. He does eat with some coaxing. I think it's an age thing. I have two other dogs and feed them all in separate areas. Riley gets fed in the bathroom. I tried moving his food into the kitchen but it didn't change anything. He eventually eats but when he doesn't it worries me.


----------



## James Zink (Oct 16, 2019)

My Golden, "Gunner" is doing the same thing. He WAS chewing and eating anything he could get in his mouth. That was two months ago. Had him to the vet for his 6 month ck up and they discovered he had Coccidia. A parasite in his gut and stomach. Medicated him and took care of that. He bounced back quite fast but he still, Rarely, eats all his food. I have NEVER given him table scraps and I can eat without him staring at me the whole time I'm eating. On occasion I put raw egg in his food. I'm feeding him Purina Pro Plan puppy food with brain development. He devoured it for the first few months. Now, not so much. Thinking about changing his food but don't want to take him off puppy food till he's at least a year old. Maybe another vet appointment, AND a different vet is in his near future. He's a ball of fire and the smartest pup I've ever owned. Also, very obedient and loves his treats.............................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

James Zink said:


> My Golden, "Gunner" is doing the same thing. He WAS chewing and eating anything he could get in his mouth. That was two months ago. Had him to the vet for his 6 month ck up and they discovered he had Coccidia. A parasite in his gut and stomach. Medicated him and took care of that. He bounced back quite fast but he still, Rarely, eats all his food. I have NEVER given him table scraps and I can eat without him staring at me the whole time I'm eating. On occasion I put raw egg in his food. I'm feeding him Purina Pro Plan puppy food with brain development. He devoured it for the first few months. Now, not so much. Thinking about changing his food but don't want to take him off puppy food till he's at least a year old. Maybe another vet appointment, AND a different vet is in his near future. He's a ball of fire and the smartest pup I've ever owned. Also, very obedient and loves his treats.............................


Welcome!

How much food are you feeding him each day?

He may not need as much food at each feeding.


----------



## Ladancerly (Jan 2, 2020)

VLH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have an 8 month old golden and in the last few weeks hasn't been eating the way he used too. He has lots of energy for runs, walks and playing in the house but doen't want to eat his food. Drinks plenty of water but when we go to feed him he turns his nose up. If we mix in cooked egg he devours it. He does want our humane food but could care less about his.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ladancerly (Jan 2, 2020)

Our Golden Retriever was about 9 months old when he started being really fussy about eating. He is 10.5 months old now. He always had such a healthy appetite & would lick his bowl clean twice a day. We WERE Feeding him on Kibble & expensive puppy canned food. He went off the can food first so then we tried him on raw mince. He liked it for a while but stopped eating that as well. It is so frustrating. He has been to the vets and there is nothing medically wrong. But he will go a couple of days refusing to eat to the point of throwing up stomach bile. So I have started giving him cooked chicken & give him bowls of the puppy milk twice a day which he seems to like for now. But it is torturous watching him eat he is so slow and half the time we have to hand feed him food to make sure he eats. I would be interested to know if there is a solution?


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

A healthy dog will not starve itself. It just doesn't sound right. If he was mine..I would seek more opinions from different vets NOW. The idea of a dog going long enough without food to toss bile, is BEYOND TROUBLESOME!
I would be shocked to see a healthy dog eat something like real chicken slowly..He should scarf it up..especially being hungry .

TRAINED MEDICAL PROFESSIONALS are always your best bet!
Good luck to both of you.


----------



## indygirl25 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ladancerly said:


> Our Golden Retriever was about 9 months old when he started being really fussy about eating. He is 10.5 months old now. He always had such a healthy appetite & would lick his bowl clean twice a day. We WERE Feeding him on Kibble & expensive puppy canned food. He went off the can food first so then we tried him on raw mince. He liked it for a while but stopped eating that as well. It is so frustrating. He has been to the vets and there is nothing medically wrong. But he will go a couple of days refusing to eat to the point of throwing up stomach bile. So I have started giving him cooked chicken & give him bowls of the puppy milk twice a day which he seems to like for now. But it is torturous watching him eat he is so slow and half the time we have to hand feed him food to make sure he eats. I would be interested to know if there is a solution?


Did you ever find out a solution to your problem? My girl is 9 months and has started doing the same thing; she hasn’t thrown up, though.


----------



## robinzon (Jun 9, 2021)

Ladancerly said:


> Our Golden Retriever was about 9 months old when he started being really fussy about eating. He is 10.5 months old now. He always had such a healthy appetite & would lick his bowl clean twice a day. We WERE Feeding him on Kibble & expensive puppy canned food. He went off the can food first so then we tried him on raw mince. He liked it for a while but stopped eating that as well. It is so frustrating. He has been to the vets and there is nothing medically wrong. But he will go a couple of days refusing to eat to the point of throwing up stomach bile. So I have started giving him cooked chicken & give him bowls of the puppy milk twice a day which he seems to like for now. But it is torturous watching him eat he is so slow and half the time we have to hand feed him food to make sure he eats. I would be interested to know if there is a solution?


That's an interesting topic I am having this issue with my 7 month old pup this kinda worsened over the past 3-4 weeks. I have just been to a vet myself... part of it maybe gastroenteritis as we go to the beach a lot (which now stopped) part psychological such as separation anxiety. I have been through GI troubles with my Bullmastiffs... but I am in similar situation and its worrysome...


----------

